

Get an email address for your phone - bradpineau
http://www.mailbliss.com

======
johnnyo
Don't most cell providers already support this?

I seem to recall <phone-number>@<service>.com seems to work for most major
providers.

~~~
bradpineau
This is true. Only most people aren't aware, and if they are, it's very hard
to remember the format.

Also, MailBliss allows you to create "anonymous" emails - so you don't have to
give away your cell phone number.

